# 1911 Kimber Mods:  TLR-6, Tru-Glo Sights, CWA slide w/comp



## Marauder06 (Jan 15, 2018)

Was looking for a way to put a light on my rail-less Kimber 1911 without adding a bunch of junk to it or breaking the bank.  Heard about the TLR-6, read up on it a bit, ordered one off of Amazon.

Came in when expected, was relatively cheap ($91) went on super-easy in about eight minutes.  Came with allen wrench and batteries.  

There is noticeable barrel shadow at short distances.  Pictured below is at about four feet.  Across the room it's negligible.  If I had a compact it might not have any shadow at all (I wasn't holding it sideways when I took the picture...)

Haven't cranked off any rounds with it on the weapon yet but pleased with it so far.

Now to try to find some sights...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2018)

Nice rig.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 15, 2018)

Sweet 1911.

What's "373" in reference to?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 16, 2018)

What's wrong with the sites?  Why do you want to replace them? I'm not a fan of Kimber, but usually their sites are decent.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Sweet 1911.
> 
> What's "373" in reference to?



That was the number of the Task Force on my last rotation.  We had these commissioned.  The serial numbers all start with "TF373."


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> What's wrong with the sites?  Why do you want to replace them? I'm not a fan of Kimber, but usually their sites are decent.



These sights are garbage.  They are the baseline, straight black.  It's hard for me to line up and I think it makes the gun look cheap.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 16, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> These sights are garbage.  They are the baseline, straight black.  It's hard for me to line up and I think it makes the gun look cheap.



Not even their stock night sites?  Wow....

There's a reason I don't care for Kimber; the slide and frame are usually within spec, but their parts have been cheaply made in the past.  Even some of the old Det 1 guys with the issue Kimber ran into more problems than the 1911 MEU(SOC)s.  That said, I know some people who are quite pleased; but I didn't know the 'stock' sites were place holders.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 16, 2018)

Yeah, it was a cost-saving thing.  The grips, engraving, presentation box, and some of the internals were highly customized.  Going with any kind of decent sight would have jacked the price up another $100-$200 or so and we were already at or nearing the price ceiling I set, which I think was $1200.

I didn't want us to go with  a 1911, at least not a single stack.  I wanted something shorter with a higher magazine capacity, and in black not chrome.  Basically I wanted a carry weapon not a display weapon.  But I put it to a vote and this design won.

That said, this is the smoothest-shooting firearm I've ever owned.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 16, 2018)

My wifes Kimber Covert II wouldn't feed, probably somthing simple as polishing the feed ramp, but it became a Ruger LC-9.

Nice pistol though, was with a group that tried to get a custom Sig going but the POC took forever and most folks bailed killing the project.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 29, 2018)

Finally got around to taking it to the range.  It was daylight and I was shooting at distance, so the laser was useless in those conditions, which in my experience isn't uncommon for an affordable red light pistol laser.  But everything stayed together and still works after cranking off several rounds and letting my 14-year-old have a couple of goes.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice, I am looking at the TLR-6 for my glock 43...glad to see that it is tough enough to withstand the .45....should be no issue with the 9mm.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm pretty happy with it and would buy it again.  I need to go out to the range when it's overcast so I can dial in the laser.


----------



## compforce (Sep 29, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm pretty happy with it and would buy it again.  I need to go out to the range when it's overcast so I can dial in the laser.



Crimson Trace laser or TLR-6 w/laser? 

If it's Crimson trace, don't bother.  They bounce off zero when you shoot.  Good enough for tactical close range and first round hits, but anything past about 20 yds youll be all over the place after the first round.  I'd have gone a different direction if I'd known it at the time.  Indoor ranges tend to work just fine for zeroing the red lasers, not so sure about the green ones.  That said, I have three Kimber 1911's in .45, including a Custom II (Black version of yours), and all three are tack drivers.  I'll never be able to outshoot them.

BTW, Kimber polishes the feed ramp as part of their custom shop stuff.  You shouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 29, 2018)

compforce said:


> Crimson Trace laser or TLR-6 w/laser?
> 
> If it's Crimson trace, don't bother.  They bounce off zero when you shoot.  Good enough for tactical close range and first round hits, but anything past about 20 yds youll be all over the place after the first round.  I'd have gone a different direction if I'd known it at the time.  Indoor ranges tend to work just fine for zeroing the red lasers, not so sure about the green ones.  That said, I have three Kimber 1911's in .45, including a Custom II (Black version of yours), and all three are tack drivers.  I'll never be able to outshoot them.
> 
> BTW, Kimber polishes the feed ramp as part of their custom shop stuff.  You shouldn't have to worry about it.



TLR-6.  Crimson Trace was too expensive for me, plus I wanted a light option and don't have a rail for it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 30, 2019)

Finally getting around to replacing the garbage factory sights that came with my Kimber.  Replacing with TruGlo high contrast tritium.

I've watched the videos and read the blog posts.  I have the sights and a pusher.  Any words of advice before I dive in?


----------



## Box (Jul 30, 2019)

Take your time if it is your first 'home job' - you cant "unscratch" a favorite pistol. 
That is a nice looking gun and I assume from the engraving it has a more personal value than a rack grade Glock-19 bought at the local pawn shop.  Since it is a stainless gun, you wont be able to hide a ding with a few dabs of cold bluing and some gun oil.
If it sticks at all - stop - better to pay a pro to finish the job instead of hurting a custom pistol.

Dont watch TV - dont talk to your wife - dont talk to your kids - just take your time working on your gun.  
Good luck - cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 30, 2019)

Box said:


> Take your time if it is your first 'home job' - you cant "unscratch" a favorite pistol.
> That is a nice looking gun and I assume from the engraving it has a more personal value than a rack grade Glock-19 bought at the local pawn shop.  Since it is a stainless gun, you wont be able to hide a ding with a few dabs of cold bluing and some gun oil.
> If it sticks at all - stop - better to pay a pro to finish the job instead of hurting a custom pistol.
> 
> ...



Thanks brother.  Wife is at work, my youngest is on her room and I’m going to have my oldest help me with this for some Daddy-daughter time. I will have her read your post before we get started.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 30, 2019)

Before...


----------



## Brill (Jul 30, 2019)

WHERE’S THE AFTER?????  F’ing suspense is killing me!!!!!!

Also think it’s funny your hand is too small to grip the entire weapon.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 30, 2019)

lindy said:


> Also think it’s funny your hand is too small to grip the entire weapon.



That’s one of many reasons I don’t really care for the 1911 frame.  I like the Para Ordnance better.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 30, 2019)

lindy said:


> WHERE’S THE AFTER?????  F’ing suspense is killing me!!!!!!



Thinking about turning this into a case study... ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 30, 2019)

After. 

It was easier than I thought it was going to be.  In addition to the pusher, I needed a socket set, my Allen wrenches, and my bench clamp.

All told it took about 30 minutes once I had all of the tools.  The pusher cranked both of the old sights right off, and the new ones right on.

Because I watched a video beforehand. I knew to prevent the spring under the rear sight from popping loose and getting lost for ever in my living room.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 30, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> Finally getting around to replacing the garbage factory sights that came with my Kimber.  Replacing with TruGlo high contrast tritium.
> 
> I've watched the videos and read the blog posts.  I have the sights and a pusher.  Any words of advice before I dive in?


Having been the armorer for most of my church. I have found painter's tape to be my best friend. When working on a steel weapon.

Patience and, a distraction free environment help a lot!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 30, 2019)

Very well done


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 31, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> That’s one of many reasons I don’t really care for the 1911 frame.  I like the Para Ordnance better.



Most Paras are double stack so harder for smaller hands to manipulate.  Which Para model do you like?

I love me some 1911s, but have smallish hands, too.  I make it work, and Larry Vickers really worked with me on technique.


----------



## Box (Jul 31, 2019)

Good looking set of aiming stakes.   That is a nice looking gun - I'm glad to hear it went smooth.

Reading your thread actually got me looking at those TLR-6 light/laser gadgets as well - do you have a good holster that fits well with the TLR-6 mounted?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 1, 2019)

lindy said:


> WHERE’S THE AFTER?????  F’ing suspense is killing me!!!!!!
> 
> Also think it’s funny your hand is too small to grip the entire weapon.




Sorry, I completely misread your post.  The picture looks that way because of the way I was holding the gun for the picture, I have long fingers and a big hand, and holding a 1911 feels like I've got the end of a 1x4 in my grip.  That's why I prefer a double-stack .45, fills my hand better and feels more comfortable.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 1, 2019)

Devildoc said:


> Most Paras are double stack so harder for smaller hands to manipulate.  Which Para model do you like?
> 
> I love me some 1911s, but have smallish hands, too.  I make it work, and Larry Vickers really worked with me on technique.




I misunderstood Lindy's post. I have big hands and the 1911 frame feels too small. I like Para because it fills my hand better. I don't remember which model it was that I fired, it looked something like this:


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 1, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I misunderstood Lindy's post. I have big hands and the 1911 frame feels too small. I like Para because it fills my hand better. I don't remember which model it was that I fired, it looked something like this:
> 
> View attachment 28725


 
Yes, that makes sense. The wider grip because of the double-stacked magazines makes it a comfortable pistol for guys with larger hands.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 1, 2019)

Box said:


> Good looking set of aiming stakes.   That is a nice looking gun - I'm glad to hear it went smooth.
> 
> Reading your thread actually got me looking at those TLR-6 light/laser gadgets as well - do you have a good holster that fits well with the TLR-6 mounted?



I haven't found one yet but I'm sure they are out there.  I had a nice leather holster that of course won't work anymore with the TLR on it.  For now I've been using an old Uncle Mike holster I've had for prob 15-20 years, that wasn't designed for this sight but still works.  For now this gun is just my home defense weapon, I don't carry in this state.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 1, 2019)

Long time ago I had a Detonics in .451 Detonics. Shooting it was like try trying to hold an o'possum while poking a finger up it's ass!
Then last year I shot a Para Warthog .45 Acp. That was a sweet shooter! Have a buddy that swears by Para Ordinance.
I am waiting on that special Springfield Armory 1911 to find me


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 2, 2019)

This is a slightly better shot of the pistol actually in my hand.


----------



## Brill (Aug 2, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> This is a slightly better shot of the pistol actually in my hand.



Looks good! Now can you take one of the Kimber leaning on your new boots?

Too soon?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 6, 2019)

@Box this is the holster I mentioned.  Not made for this, just kind of fits.


----------



## Box (Aug 6, 2019)

Ah Ha...

I am pretty sure I have exact same holster in a footlocker somewhere in my gargae - I just dont have an accessory light. 
I always thought the thumbreak over the grip safety sucked when trying to draw quickly and since it takes more patience than I posses to get the thumbreak to "fit" snugly across the back of the slide with the hammer back/safety engaged, I pulled the thumbreak off of mine.  I used a couple of popsicle sticks to separate the velcro and it pulled right out.  I eventually replaced it with a Galco Combat Master - but again - no light:  there's no way that a light would shoehorn into the shape molded leather.  If I get one of those lights, I may have to dig out that old Uncle Mikes to check out the fit.

A 'sidekick' is a lot better holster than people would give it credit for.  It isn't fool proof but it holds a 1911 pretty secure without the thumb break - the problem would be retention if I added a light  - I can see that the light elevates the gun enough that NOT having a thumbreak might be a little risky.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 6, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> @Box this is the holster I mentioned.  Not made for this, just kind of fits.
> 
> View attachment 28825



I have an old $12 Uncle Mikes pancake belt holster that seems to fit ALL my handguns, from the little Ruger LCR to the full size 1911. Great thing, sir, when cheap works well.


----------



## Totentanz (Aug 6, 2019)

Box said:


> Ah Ha...
> 
> I am pretty sure I have exact same holster in a footlocker somewhere in my gargae - I just dont have an accessory light.
> I always thought the thumbreak over the grip safety sucked when trying to draw quickly and since it takes more patience than I posses to get the thumbreak to "fit" snugly across the back of the slide with the hammer back/safety engaged, I pulled the thumbreak off of mine.  I used a couple of popsicle sticks to separate the velcro and it pulled right out.  I eventually replaced it with a Galco Combat Master - but again - no light:  there's no way that a light would shoehorn into the shape molded leather.  If I get one of those lights, I may have to dig out that old Uncle Mikes to check out the fit.
> ...



A lot of holster manufacturers (particularly those who produce leather holsters) won't touch pistol with a light for that reason. Using a thumb break is a reasonable way around the issue. As blasphemous as it sounds kydex generally is easier to get a retention point on with a light. 

I'm a big fan of JM Custom Kydex but I don't see a 1911 + light combo on his site. Maybe @policemedic can share some wisdom.


----------



## blubuilt (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice pistol @Marauder06 . Huge 1911 fan, I have worked on many in my lifetime. Nice work. Para's are nice as well, I built one years using a p14 frame. My guess is you fired a p12 based on that pic. Again, nice work. I'd consider kydex for carry for the tlr6 equipped 1911. I was always a leather guy until I willing swapped out want for need. There are tons of them out there for your platform.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 31, 2020)

My daughter shoots left handed, and since this gun will probably be hers one day, I'm modding it for an ambidextrous safety.  It's on the way and I'll post pics after I get it installed... assuming I don't lose a bunch of pieces when I disassemble the gun. :)

I'm also considering a new barrel with an installed compensator.  My understanding is that comps work better with higher-velocity calibers, but even marginal improvement in recoil and flip would, I think, be worth it.  Looking for opinions before I decide whether or not to drop the coin for that.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 31, 2020)

@Marauder06 , be patient.  Very often, drop-in parts really aren't, and sometimes the gun will have to go to a smith.  New barrels sometimes need fitting.  Barsto and Kart are usually pretty good.  Better than a new barrel with a comp, why not a conversion kit for a different caliber?


----------



## policemedic (Jan 31, 2020)

Totentanz said:


> A lot of holster manufacturers (particularly those who produce leather holsters) won't touch pistol with a light for that reason. Using a thumb break is a reasonable way around the issue. As blasphemous as it sounds kydex generally is easier to get a retention point on with a light.
> 
> I'm a big fan of JM Custom Kydex but I don't see a 1911 + light combo on his site. Maybe @policemedic can share some wisdom.



This is kinda/sorta necroposting (though nowhere near as bad as a case study), but for whatever reason I just saw this.

I'm a big user of kydex holsters.  In fact, the only leather ones I have are my Crossbreed (which is only the backer) and my ankle holster for my BUG.

Wilson Combat markets a kydex holster specifically for 1911s with the TLR6.  In fact, I'd wager most good kydex makers could hook @Marauder06 up.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 31, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> @Marauder06 , be patient.  Very often, drop-in parts really aren't, and sometimes the gun will have to go to a smith.  New barrels sometimes need fitting.  Barsto and Kart are usually pretty good.  Better than a new barrel with a comp, why not a conversion kit for a different caliber?


I'm not familiar with that in the 1911 frame, other than the .22 conversion.

I used to own a lot of guns in a lot of different calibers.  I've been trying to work down to .45, 12 gauge, and .22.  And assuming I ever live in a place where ARs are legal again, 5.56.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 4, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> My daughter shoots left handed, and since this gun will probably be hers one day, I'm modding it for an ambidextrous safety.  It's on the way and I'll post pics after I get it installed... assuming I don't lose a bunch of pieces when I disassemble the gun. :)
> 
> I'm also considering a new barrel with an installed compensator.  My understanding is that comps work better with higher-velocity calibers, but even marginal improvement in recoil and flip would, I think, be worth it.  Looking for opinions before I decide whether or not to drop the coin for that.


The bit about comps is sort of true.  A compensator works most effectively when there's enough gas generated by the cartridge to run through the comp chambers.  Usually this is associated with higher velocities because, typically, more powder means more velocity.  Competitive shooters will look for "slow" powders (i.e. formulations that require a higher volume of powder to achieve similar velocities) because of the tradeoff between increased velocity and more gas.  

However, competitive shooters also have to contend with maximum magazine sizes, and having smaller calibers (like 9mm) mean that you can fit more bullets into a single magazine than you can with, say, 45ACP, but you also have less internal case volume.  45ACP doesn't really have that issue.  It's a big case with a ton of room for powder, pushing a big slow bullet.  The more powder in the cartridge, the more gas you put through the barrel, and the better the comp works.  Even better if you can shoot light bullets.

I hope this makes sense.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 15, 2020)

Salt USMC said:


> The bit about comps is sort of true.  A compensator works most effectively when there's enough gas generated by the cartridge to run through the comp chambers.  Usually this is associated with higher velocities because, typically, more powder means more velocity.  Competitive shooters will look for "slow" powders (i.e. formulations that require a higher volume of powder to achieve similar velocities) because of the tradeoff between increased velocity and more gas.
> 
> However, competitive shooters also have to contend with maximum magazine sizes, and having smaller calibers (like 9mm) mean that you can fit more bullets into a single magazine than you can with, say, 45ACP, but you also have less internal case volume.  45ACP doesn't really have that issue.  It's a big case with a ton of room for powder, pushing a big slow bullet.  The more powder in the cartridge, the more gas you put through the barrel, and the better the comp works.  Even better if you can shoot light bullets.
> 
> I hope this makes sense.



Very helpful, thank you.

I'm going to hold off on a comp for now, but I got the ambi safety installed. I did have to watch a video to get all of the internals put back in the right way, though.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Feb 15, 2020)

policemedic said:


> This is kinda/sorta necroposting (though nowhere near as bad as a case study), but for whatever reason I just saw this.
> 
> I'm a big user of kydex holsters.  In fact, the only leather ones I have are my Crossbreed (which is only the backer) and my ankle holster for my BUG.
> 
> Wilson Combat markets a kydex holster specifically for 1911s with the TLR6.  In fact, I'd wager most good kydex makers could hook @Marauder06 up.



Coyote holsters, best custom kydex holsters I have ever used. I have an OWB and the drop leg for my Sig. Just my .02


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2020)

Found a holster that fits well.  From White Hat Holsters.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 25, 2020)

Did a few more minor things:  switched out the grip screws, added a flared mag well (hard to see in this photo) and ordered a .22 upper with a barrel-mounted comp.  Range was closed when I tried to take it out for a test fire (stupid COVID) but at least it looks cool...

I also ordered a Leupold optic, but have to wait for the mount to arrive.

I


----------

